# Zebralight button guard?



## ErickThakrar (Mar 11, 2009)

So, I've had my H60 for a while now and while I like it, the button is a little too easy to activate for my tastes. What I was thinking is to have a piece machined from aluminum or steel to replace the standard button retaining ring. Something that would actually result in the button being slightly recessed and would be a simple drop-in piece for the H60. Anybody out there that could do this for a reasonable price?


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight mod?*



ErickThakrar said:


> So, I've had my H60 for a while now and while I like it, the button is a little too easy to activate for my tastes. What I was thinking is to have a piece machined from aluminum or steel to replace the standard button retaining ring. Something that would actually result in the button being slightly recessed and would be a simple drop-in piece for the H60. Anybody out there that could do this for a reasonable price?



Depends on what you consider to be a reasonable price.

I could certainly do it, and I like the idea.

I would not recommend steel as you don't want to make the light any heavier.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight mod?*

Heh, touche!

I don't know how much heavier a steel ring would really make it. It would not need to be particularly thick. Just at a guess, it looks like the ring itself wouldn't need to be more than... Say... 3-4 milimeters tall to more than adequately achieve my objective. 
If you have an idea of how much that would cost to make, feel free to PM me and we can discuss it further.
Thanks!


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight mod?*

PM incoming.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight mod?*

So, I'm just wondering. Anybody with an H60 and either a dial/digital caliper or a micrometer that could check out the dimensions of the retaining ring on an H60?


----------



## DonShock (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight mod?*



ErickThakrar said:


> So, I'm just wondering. Anybody with an H60 and either a dial/digital caliper or a micrometer that could check out the dimensions of the retaining ring on an H60?


ID 0.536"
OD 0.767"
Thickness 0.055"


----------



## ErickThakrar (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight mod?*

Fantastic! You're a scholar and a gentleman!


----------



## dom (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight mod?*

Hi Eric and LL(if you are making one)
Check this thread and also do a search as ZebraLight himself posted the PCD and degrees of the screw holes (which aren't even)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199143

I'll have a look for the degrees of the holes,thread and post it if you haven't found it.

(edit Oops -sorry -wrong Zebralight.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks don.

i just assumed they were dividing a circle into three equal parts, but I guess not.


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like that fella was just drilling three holes and using longer screws. I was planning to counterbore the holes so that the stock screws could be used and the light would headstand.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Mar 14, 2009)

Bugger me silly! I should have known this wasn't an original idea 
Oh well, I still think we need one for the H60!
LL, I would be fine with shipping you either the light or the retaining ring itself.


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Mar 14, 2009)

ErickThakrar said:


> Bugger me silly! I should have known this wasn't an original idea
> Oh well, I still think we need one for the H60!
> LL, I would be fine with shipping you either the light or the retaining ring itself.



Still interested in doing this, let's wait until I have time though. Busy, Busy, Busy.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Mar 14, 2009)

Sure thing. I'm in no real rush here.


----------



## Changchung (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everybody, I have too a H60, I love it, but some time when I check my belly back the light is ON... I am interested in a separator too, if anybody is make some please let me know...


----------



## Changchung (Jul 6, 2009)




----------

